# Tivo Series 2 with no Service - Help please



## rickai (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi, I have a series 2, and I canceled my subscription a while back to go with DISH DVR. The feature I miss is using some software to stream videos from my mac to the TIVO (software is called VisualHub). You can't stream anything to a TIVO with out a subscription. Does anyone know a way to unlock that? THanks!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

That would be Theft of Service and is generally disdained here and not talked about.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

No. A TiVo requires service.


----------



## Howitt (Sep 4, 2002)

Yeah, no way to use a TiVo like that without subscribing. You can always build a low-end computer to do that for you...... or buy an apple tv.


----------



## rickai (Jul 17, 2007)

This should not be theft of service. I am using a box I purchased, with software I own to stream videos that I have. I'm not using the box for any of the recording features. Seems odd to disable that. Certainly seems more legit that some of the "hacks" i've seen in these forums.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Here we go again.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

except that TiVo=Box + subscription.
Is a cablebox of any use without a sub?
How about that Dish network receiver?


----------

